# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Emri/pseudonimi që ju bën për të qeshur!

## theodora*

ja te shikojme e pak kete humorin shqiptar ketu

hello

tju bej nje pyejte?

cili eshte nick-u qe kur e lexoni ju ben te qeshni?

(ne forum po e ne chat)


psh. mua me vjen te qesh me nick-un "baptist"
 :perqeshje: , se ai nuk eshte pagezuar
hahahahahaha

----------


## strange

nicku "Tevelizori " me ben te qeshi mue,  pasi dikush kishte ngatrru televizorin me kete antarin hahahaha

----------


## strange

> po edhe ti kete nick qe ke mezi e shqiptoj
> me lodhe
> hahahahaha


hahahahhahahhaa po ta lexon me vemendje do ta kesh leht me shqiptu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

ha c'far teme .
mua me qeshet me shume me nickun BIM- BUM-BAM-BIM 
me te lezetshem nuk ka .

----------


## alnosa

hahaha theo ,mua s'mund dot te me paguaj njeri se nuk jam e korruptuar si ty une ,qe i bere djemt te shkulin floket .po i cmende moj .pastaj kur te filloj te punesohem ne forum patjeter do kerkoj dollar jo euro se bien ere  :ngerdheshje: 

po ja dhe nje tjeter 
*pulcina ,apo puckulina*  ha sa here e lexoj me kujtohet si ndonje pul e vogel . :buzeqeshje: 
hahahahaha 
.

----------


## Alienated

Mu me qeshet me nikun *thekthi* ... shejtan

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> ha c'far teme .
> mua me qeshet me shume me nickun BIM- BUM-BAM-BIM 
> me te lezetshem nuk ka .


uiiiiiii ma prishi nick kjo mua re po nuk e kam BIM- BUM-BAM-BIM 
por e kam ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^ mos bej prapa shtesa te lutem shum :perqeshje: 
po nejse flm shum se e paskam nje qe me pelqen nickun flm
shum kalofsh mir dhe ma bej pak mir nick moj  :perqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Bim Bum Bam dhe LlaCiPaCi me bejne vdek m'tok. Jane shume te lezetçem.

----------


## no name

> Mu me qeshet me nikun *thekthi* ... shejtan


_   shejtan nick kam bre  shekshi e kam nickun lol_

----------


## RaPSouL

Mu me qeshet me shume me nikun e Albos , nick koti  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## alnosa

*SKUTHI @pp*

----------


## engjellorja

mu nicku shoku _ tanku me bente per te qeshur... po meqe zhorzhi tha qe duhet te isha serioze...nuk po e zgjas me... se i lashe dhe keta pa fejuar hahahahhhahahahahah

----------


## theodora*

kush esht ai qe me ka fshir postimin mua qe kisha me alnosa

i rente dambllaja per nick 
tup te kete,jazek i qofte e ......

----------


## theodora*

> Mu me qeshet me nikun *thekthi* ... shejtan


aha
mua ky thekthi me kujton njerezit qe jan thuthuq

hahahahahaha :pa dhembe:

----------


## land

Mua me vjen per te qeshur me nick-un ice fusion do te ishte me mire me brain fusion

----------


## Bejbi

nicku i thekthit me shkrin , nick i lezetshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## theodora*

> nicku i thekthit me shkrin , nick i lezetshem


do te thuash nick thuthuq?
hahahahaha
thuaje
mos ki tup
hahahahaha

----------


## Bejbi

> do te thuash nick thuthuq?
> hahahahaha
> thuaje
> mos ki tup
> hahahahaha


Jo sis, me pelqen kur e lexoj thekthiiii me tingellon bukur lol  :Lulja3:

----------


## theodora*

aha
na u merzit njeri
o bim-bum-bam
e nicku tend qesharak pak eshte po me qesharake esht firma qe ke 

apshuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

se me vjen te te raj se me duket sikur teshtin e nuk e ve doren ne goje e te ikin mikrobet


hahahahahahaha

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> aha
> na u merzit njeri
> o bim-bum-bam
> e nicku tend qesharak pak eshte po me qesharake esht firma qe ke 
> 
> apshuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> se me vjen te te raj se me duket sikur teshtin e nuk e ve doren ne goje e te ikin mikrobet
> 
> ...


hahahaha ti moj kush tha qe u merzita he 
hahhahahaha

----------

